# Ontario Reports



## sonicblue2003 (Jan 5, 2006)

Lets hear what the lads from southern Ontario had to deal with.
In our area(Windsor) we only got 6-8" but with the drifting we had 4' drifts 500' long.
21 hours in the truck and 7 hours in the Skid steer cleaning out loading docks and piling.
Time for a nap. tymusic


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

I did 18 hrs yesterday...4 hrs today...lotsa good long drifts here as well...It was a good event...some customers were snowed right In to there doors...snow day for them ..y the time i got to them, it was preaty late...had to plow one big one...foot of snow down ,3 foot drifts and No freaken markers! oh well i wont charge any extra for cutting some of there country grass LOL .wesport <--------Daner Getting ready for the next storm.


----------

